# Peggy Rockefeller Concert: The Poulenc Trio



## PeggyRockefellerConcerts (Jul 15, 2016)

The Rockefeller University is excited to announce the fifth concert of its 2016-2017 Peggy Rockefeller Concert season! Since its inception in 1958, the Peggy Rockefeller Concert Series has presented some of the best musicians from around the world. We also pride ourselves on giving many emerging and mid-career artists the opportunity to perform and our audiences the opportunity to hear them.

This year's series continues on March 8 with *The Poulenc Trio*. The Poulenc Trio is the most active touring piano-wind chamber music ensemble in the world. Since its founding in 2003, the Trio, comprised of the NY Philharmonic's Principal Oboist Liang Wang, bassoonist Bryan Young, and pianist Irina Kaplan Lande, has performed in 45 states and at music festivals around the world, including Washington DC's Dumbarton Concerts, the Ravello Festival in Italy, the San Miguel de Allende Festival in Mexico, and the White Nights Festival in Russia. They have garnered positive attention in recent full-length profiles by _Chamber Music_ magazine, and by the _Double Reed Journal_. The Poulenc Trio has a strong commitment to commissioning, performing, and recording new works from living composers, as well as exploring and promoting music that reflects works by its members' African-American, Asian, and Eastern European Jewish roots. They are responsible for expanding the repertoire available for the oboe, bassoon, and piano with 22 new works written for and premiered by the group, including three triple concertos for Trio and full orchestra. The Trio is deeply engaged in musical and educational outreach programs, including "Pizza with Poulenc," an informal performance and residency series for younger audiences around the United States. They regularly conduct master classes, with recent engagements at the University of Ohio, San Francisco State University, Florida State University, and the University of Colima in Mexico.

The program for the concert is as follows:

*Jean Françaix (1912 - 1997) *
Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano (1994)

*Viet Cuong (1990 - ) *
Trains of Thought (2012) (written for the Poulenc Trio)

*Dmitri Shostakovich (1906 - 1975) (arr. Anatoly Trofimov) *
Romance, Op. 97a (from the film score of _The Gadfly_)
A Spin Through Moscow (from the operetta _Moscow, Cheryomushki_)

*Francis Poulenc (1899 - 1963) *
Sonata for Oboe and Piano 
Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano (1926)

*Gioacchino Rossini (1792 - 1868) (arr. Charles Triébert & Eugene Jancourt) *
Fantaisie Concertante sur des thèmes de "l'Italiana in Algeri"

We are delighted to offer deeply discounted student and postdoctoral fellow tickets for just $10 each through Rockefeller's ticket subsidy program, and only $30 per person general admission.

Please visit us at www.rockefeller.edu/peggy for more information about the concert series, including artists' bios, links to their websites, and an online ticket order form.


----------

